# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Pontoon Dingy build.

## veitnamcam

I wasnt going to start this thread till it at least floated but...

Firstly I am no boat builder,I am just winging it and making it up as I go.

That said I spend a lot of time in a dingy and had a pretty good idea of what I wanted in one,low draft,high reserve boyancy,good stability.

Kits I managed to find were mostly too big 4.2m etc and cost more for the kit than I hope the entire build will cost me.

I started out by bending up a bit of scrap into a pontoon shape with our hand folders.



I subed out folding to a new cnc folding company as our hand folders dont like to do  2m plus folds,this turned out to be a major mistake but I am trying not to dwell on it.

Starting to tack up and weld out pontoons.



Scribble on the floor.



So if you can see that you will see she will be a bit barge like, maximize internal room and stability in a fairly short overall length.

Transom to bow 3300
External beam 1700, parallel 1800 forward before tapering to a relatively blunt bow.

Just seeing how things will look.



Port and starboard bow sections tacked back to back while welding the mitered joins to ensure they stay the same but mirror image.





Cut/check/trim/check/trim the bow miter.

 

Port and starboard sections will be individually sealed for a total of 4 sealed sections, I could see no practical advantage in sealing 6 chambers.

Thats as far as its got so far....Plenty of room for a cockup yet,I should be working on it now but the Wife is working so I cant really take the kids to work with me.

----------


## northdude

cool so far are you putting an outboard on it

----------


## 223nut

"Plenty of room for a cockup yet" there always is untill a project is FINISHED

----------


## Tommy

> "Plenty of room for a cockup yet" there always is untill a project is FINISHED


Even at that stage of the game I'm known to find room for a cockup

----------


## veitnamcam

> cool so far are you putting an outboard on it


Yep will run my current 8hp Yam for a start till I get it and the trailer payed for then upgrade to a 15-20hp probably.....I am going to run the pontoons about 250mm aft of the transom to help with the weight of a bigger donky as it is a "short" transom to suit my 8hp.

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.


There is many many different types and processes of welding to master Rushy,I am just good enough at most of them. You need good eyes and steady hands and I am losing both rapidly.

----------


## northdude

> Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.


let me know if you want to give it a go ive got a portable welder not a big dollar industial one but it has done a lot of work for me

----------


## Rushy

> let me know if you want to give it a go ive got a portable welder not a big dollar industial one but it has done a lot of work for me


Thanks Northdude.  This is typical, my missus just out sourced a Harrow repair job yesterday.

----------


## oraki

> There is many many different types and processes of welding to master Rushy,I am just good enough at most of them. You need good eyes and steady hands and I am losing both rapidly.


I've found that I have developed quite a big 'natural weave' since I left the game full time. 
Natural weave.......shakes...... Yup same thing :Cool: 

Used to enjoy working with alloy, but never got around to building anything for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

I intend to put a high side on top of the pontoon but that will come last after I have used it a bit and worked out exactly what I want....nothing worse than not being able to see over the bow while driving and I see a few homebuilts on trademe like that. Mainly I just want somewhere I can stuff some oars and or a fishing rod so they are not on the deck to trip over and stand on and somewhere to put some rod holders.
Paramount for me is not having shit for a net to snag on anywhere around the hull.....this will require some thought for anchoring etc, also plan to make a wee dry locker in the bow as keeping anything dry(celphone/keys/sandwiches etc) in a dingy is nigh on impossible.

----------


## mikee

> Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.


I've been teaching myself to TIG weld at work. Boss thought it would be a good thing to learn. I might blow holes is shit but it is fun

----------


## P38

> Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.


 @Rushy

I could teach you to weld in different styles inside a couples of hours

Unfortunately it then takes a lifetime to really master.

Another thing is welding is like shooting, if you don't practice regularly or go away from it for awhile you can easily loose your edge and it will take time to regain the skill you have just lost.

As a young fella I used to be able to lay down bloody awesome overhead welds half asleep and severely hung over day after day after day.

Haven't had to do that for a decade or two now and tried to complete an overhead weld not so long ago........ Think I went through two grinding disks and half a packet or rods before I got it right.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Awesome build VC  :Thumbsup: 

Keen to see how it all comes together

Cheers
Pete

----------


## stingray

Cheers for posting up this project VC. I the ham fisted and mechanically ignorant really enjoy these forum builds ! I know you have something being thinking about this build for some time and know you will build a vessel that will be enjoyed by yourself and your kin and friends for years to come.  Please keep us all up dated as I do believe this will be something special!

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Good stuff VC.  Welding is one skill I would like to have learned. I have never even given it a go.


I'm the same Rushy 30 + years in the Building Trade learnt old school unlike the latest specialised crop who are only assemblers. I would have liked to be a Marine Engineer

----------


## Sideshow

So awesome to see you putting your skills to work! And offers of help coming in. 
Sorry the only help I can offer is in the naming department  :Grin: 
ARGI BARGI :Psmiley:

----------


## Mathias

VC let me know if you need any trailer parts for the project, I might be of help.

----------


## mikee

I can "load" test it for you once its floating  :Grin: 

Looking forward to seeing it mate

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC let me know if you need any trailer parts for the project, I might be of help.


I have already bought most of it threw trade account but didn't get a very awesome deal I thought.
I will need LED lights and a winch and jockey wheel tho. :Wink:

----------


## Mathias

> I have already bought most of it threw trade account but didn't get a very awesome deal I thought.
> I will need LED lights and a winch and jockey wheel tho.


Roger that VC  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> So awesome to see you putting your skills to work! And offers of help coming in. 
> Sorry the only help I can offer is in the naming department 
> ARGI BARGI


Oh yes as it is my own build it will have to be named and I welcome suggestions.

In my head at the mo "flounderer" "floundering" "titanic 2"(cos I hope it is unsinkable) 
A workmate suggested "Inthenet Prawn" which has its merits but I dont catch prawn  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh and if anyone has a source for those duckbill self bailing scupper things Im all ears.....google foo fail finding anything at all.

----------


## Dorkus

> Oh and if anyone has a source for those duckbill self bailing scupper things Im all ears.....google foo fail finding anything at all.


Naiad sell them as replacements.  I need to order a couple for my rig

----------


## veitnamcam

STOP PRESS! Iv thought of a name.

"Tinny Punt" if any other bugger has already named their boat that well fuck.....

----------


## Sideshow

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;585099]Oh yes as it is my own build it will have to be named and I welcome suggestions.

In my head at the mo "flounderer" "floundering" "titanic 2"(cos I hope it is unsinkable) 

Our "Guaranteed To Go Down!"  :XD:  :XD:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sideshow

Awesome eater!?

----------


## distant stalker

> VC let me know if you need any trailer parts for the project, I might be of help.


Did I just hear someone can help with trailer parts?

----------


## Mathias

> Did I just hear someone can help with trailer parts?


Only had LEDs, winch & jockey wheel spare sorry....  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow progress today.

It's only tacked up and has a twist in it I am not happy with so will have to cut some tacks and move her around a bit but starting to look more boat like.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Could you do a 6m model?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Could you do a 6m model?


I could do anything but it would be bloody rough and bloody expensive :Wink:

----------


## longrange308

> Did I just hear someone can help with trailer parts?


I was getting excited too for a while there

----------


## longrange308

> Slow progress today.
> 
> It's only tacked up and has a twist in it I am not happy with so will have to cut some tacks and move her around a bit but starting to look more boat like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Are you going to do a mock up keel or straight to the alloy?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Are you going to do a mock up keel or straight to the alloy?



I was going to bend up a flat on edge and tack it bow and stern and a few props inbetween for something to lay a pattern against and cut/trim/cut/trim etc till I have a hull shape/pattern I am happy with then into the Alloy sheet.

It will be variable dead rise as with the reverse chine it is effectively a flat hull at the stern, how much it will vari will be look and see at the time as doing a variable naturally has the bow higher on the plane due to the diverging lines of the keel and chine and I donot want the bow to ride so high as to limit visibility.

----------


## kiwijames

No MIG? and whats with all the helmets above the folder? You're all giants down there?

----------


## veitnamcam

> No MIG? and whats with all the helmets above the folder? You're all giants down there?


Il mig the hull to the pontoons if I can get the 1mm wire program to work on the pulse mig,I wanted to tig the pontoons because I can guarentee gas tight without testing and they are a bit thin to mig and end up with a nice result.

They are some of my dead helmets...I started saving them up a while back.

----------


## Fireflite

Since it's your first boat build and as long as you finish it, you could keep the name simple so you can remember it "VEITNAMCAN"

----------


## Sideshow

Mecon Delta! Don't see any machine gun mounts yet :Psmiley:  still its early days in the design process ah.  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Looking good VC.

----------


## JoshC

Bars Open

----------


## Rushy

VC I am interested to know if you plan to fill the cavities with polystyrene?

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC I am interested to know if you plan to fill the cavities with polystyrene?


Shit no! Very bad idea.
They are/will be sealed cavity with a very small bung (6mmbolt) that will basically never come out unless welding on the pontoon (so they don't blow up with the air expansion from the heat)


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Shit no! Very bad idea.
> They are/will be sealed cavity with a very small bung (6mmbolt) that will basically never come out unless welding on the pontoon (so they don't blow up with the air expansion from the heat)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


You may wish to say why you don't want to ( sweating, corrosion, weight up top due to water, etc...)  :Have A Nice Day: 

What about that 2 pack closed cell poly urethane expanding stuff ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Not much visual progress today...had a sleep in then went and set net and got more than quota of nice fat flounder....released excess of course. 
Got her straight and welded out the last miters and worked out my keel line.Patterning tomorrow. 




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You may wish to say why you don't want to ( sweating, corrosion, weight up top due to water, etc...) 
> 
> What about that 2 pack closed cell poly urethane expanding stuff ?


All of those  you mention but welding a highly flammable material into a sealed container is essentially making a bomb that will likely see you spread all over the roof of your bosses workshop.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

I reckon bin the 8hp and go more this way 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Shit no! Very bad idea.
> They are/will be sealed cavity with a very small bung (6mmbolt) that will basically never come out unless welding on the pontoon (so they don't blow up with the air expansion from the heat)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Why a bad idea?  To my non technical mind if your pontoon gets a hole (however that might happen), it will leech water into the cavity and cause a list when it fills up but if the cavity is full of polystyrene then bugger all water could enter because the the polystyrene is displacing the air in the cavity.

----------


## Beaker

> All of those  you mention but welding a highly flammable material into a sealed container is essentially making a bomb that will likely see you spread all over the roof of your bosses workshop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Agreed but only if you put it in before welding is finished.
Bit of devil's advocate here, as I wouldn't put it in a good sealed/chambered pontoon either.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Agreed but only if you put it in before welding is finished.
> Bit of devil's advocate here, as I wouldn't put it in a good sealed/chambered pontoon either.


How would you put it in after?

----------


## Shearer

> How would you put it in after?


Expanding foam and a bung???

----------


## veitnamcam

> Why a bad idea?  To my non technical mind if your pontoon gets a hole (however that might happen), it will leech water into the cavity and cause a list when it fills up but if the cavity is full of polystyrene then bugger all water could enter because the the polystyrene is displacing the air in the cavity.


If a pontoon gets a hole it will likely be at the bottom,if it is at the bottom it can only fill x amount before it has compressed the air inside enough to equal the water pressure and it will not fill anymore(fill the sink and lower a beer glass upside down into it and you will see what I mean),also one is unlikely to hole a pontoon while stationary (when it could possibly fill with water and be an issue), there will be 4 separate sealed chambers so even if say one developed a crack while underway and filled while fishing at anchor while I would be pissed at my shoddy design it still wouldn't sink or even get close to sinking.

The reason I went with a pontoon design is so if swamped(short transom remember) or I have been a dick and take a greeny over the bow it will want to float upright and should be bailable/restart motor fuck off etc.

Pontoons themselves do absolutely nothing for stability until you get in a situation where there is lots of water on the inside of the boat...then they work.
The "stability" people rave about with their various pontoon hulled boats has absolutely nothing to do with the pontoons, hull shape gives(and takes away) stability.

----------


## Beaker

> Expanding foam and a bung???


2 bungs.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Expanding foam and a bung???


Be OK if you never wanted any welding done on the boat ever again, crack it/scrap it.

FYI for all of you.

If you crack your alloy boat somewhere and would like it fixed DO NOT SILICON UP THE CRACK!

Just let the fucker leak untill you can get it fixed, in an emergency Kneed it or similar will do but silicon in cracks will basicly tripple the cost of any repair and the repairer will call you a cunt behind your back....so now you know ay  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Be OK if you never wanted any welding done on the boat ever again, crack it/scrap it.
> 
> FYI for all of you.
> 
> If you crack your alloy boat somewhere and would like it fixed DO NOT SILICON UP THE CRACK!
> 
> Just let the fucker leak untill you can get it fixed, in an emergency Kneed it or similar will do but silicon in cracks will basicly tripple the cost of any repair and the repairer will call you a cunt behind your back....so now you know ay


Duck tape is a magical product.

----------


## Tommy

Is bitumen tape safe?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is bitumen tape safe?


Bitumen is not awesome to weld either but I would take that over silicon especially a tape Ie not forced into the crack itself.

----------


## oraki

> Be OK if you never wanted any welding done on the boat ever again, crack it/scrap it.
> 
> FYI for all of you.
> 
> If you crack your alloy boat somewhere and would like it fixed DO NOT SILICON UP THE CRACK!
> 
> Just let the fucker leak untill you can get it fixed, in an emergency Kneed it or similar will do but silicon in cracks will basicly tripple the cost of any repair and the repairer will call you a cunt behind your back....so now you know ay


Brings back memories. 'Its only a couple of wee cracks boss'  'Yep, and I'm going to have to cut and patch all this to make good again'. You could see their arms shrink, and pockets get deeper, then try and tell you how to do it differently.

----------


## Bill999

nooo never fill pontoons

6mm bolt? why not a plastic removable bung like senator use?
open it on a hot day and get that satisfying hiss
but mostly because of dissimilar metal reaction

----------


## veitnamcam

6mm bolts are effectively free and indestructable.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> All of those  you mention but welding a highly flammable material into a sealed container is essentially making a bomb that will likely see you spread all over the roof of your bosses workshop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


 @veitnamcam

That was my thoughts too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Hull pulled together and tacked.
Used the other cnc option I bloody should have used from the start and it was perfect. 14degree dedrise at transom varying to 25deg 1800 forad so she's pretty flat but it's built for estuaries.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Looking minties!

----------


## Gapped axe

this has been a very interesting topic, thanks for sharing and good luck. Impressive efforts.

----------


## veitnamcam

> this has been a very interesting topic, thanks for sharing and good luck. Impressive efforts.


Cheers GA.
Not much progress today bloody work kept interupting me all bloody day.

Folded up a floor panel out of tread plate and started to fair it into the bow but forgot to take any photos.

----------


## bully

Mean!
What kind of beer are you cracking on the front, surely not wine...
I'm not a boat man, I have nothing intelligent to add.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mean!
> What kind of beer are you cracking on the front, surely not wine...
> I'm not a boat man, I have nothing intelligent to add.


I hadent thought of that...probably a can of NZ larger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> I hadent thought of that...probably a can of NZ larger


Probably the best thing you could do with that stuff  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Probably the best thing you could do with that stuff


 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Not actually doing f all but putting some brain hours into it today.

The edge of the tread plate is a 40mm fold that combined with the keelson that it will be plugwelded to will hopefully provide more than enough longitutdinal hull stiffness,another sealed chamber of reserve boyancy,something to lock your feet into when pulling in a net/long line/ 20pound plus snapper.







I am not sure I like the line of the floor relative to how I think it will sit at rest and on the plane and may taper the press forad so the floor in the bow ends up a little lower and narrower.
It certainly does not need more reserve boyancy.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

That is amazing to me VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is amazing to me VC.


I am probably doing it all wrong/the hard way Rushy but I am doing it anyway.

----------


## 223nut

Not a boat man myself but looking good, no space for fuel bladders under the floor? Seen this done on a couple of boats I've been in

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not a boat man myself but looking good, no space for fuel bladders under the floor? Seen this done on a couple of boats I've been in


Heaps, could probably put 300l under the floor but the 8hp might take a year or two to use a tank  :Wink: .

I did think about a inbuilt tank but the more I thought of it the more impractical it seemed in a dingy.....I hope two real men should be able to carry this down a beach if no trailer access is available. At the moment I can still lift the bow or stern quite comfortably,I wouldnt want to carry it very far but I am quite lazy.

----------


## Maca49

In built tanks with today's gas are just a pain with rotten fuel. Took mine out and went to totes. Is it time to start the name game?? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## screamO

> Not actually doing f all but putting some brain hours into it today.
> 
> The edge of the tread plate is a 40mm fold that combined with the keelson that it will be plugwelded to will hopefully provide more than enough longitutdinal hull stiffness,another sealed chamber of reserve boyancy,something to lock your feet into when pulling in a net/long line/ 20pound plus snapper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking bloody good :Thumbsup:  I think you should just put a jet unit in it while you are at it????

----------


## oraki

It's taking shape nicely. You should consider a career in fabrication. :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's looking bloody good I think you should just put a jet unit in it while you are at it????


Many people have said the same but it does not fit the design brief at all, how will I fit the 4 wheeler in there if it has a bloody great engine and jet unit there?.

It looks big in the pics but it is only 11 foot long remember.....it is wide tho.

----------


## stingray

I like the idea of having the tote tank out of the way so perhaps a long fuel line and tote tank under floor foward ? plus are you adding rod holders.. I've seen the ones that you slip into rolock holes and was thinking the same for you low proflie lugs or something...  I know this is set up for nets and less is more.. but it will end up snappering also I'm certain! Very impressed with the progress..my biggest thought is comfort and ease of use for yourself and kin...will you be side seating her ?

----------


## ONYVA

really enjoying this thread, great project, keep posting.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I like the idea of having the tote tank out of the way so perhaps a long fuel line and tote tank under floor foward ? plus are you adding rod holders.. I've seen the ones that you slip into rolock holes and was thinking the same for you low proflie lugs or something...  I know this is set up for nets and less is more.. but it will end up snappering also I'm certain! Very impressed with the progress..my biggest thought is comfort and ease of use for yourself and kin...will you be side seating her ?


I tasked @Kiwi Greg with procuring me some hardwood planks for seats. I think they are quila? Anyway they have passed the two fat fucks bouncing up and down on them test.
I wanted wood seats over folded Alloy for a bit of "suspension" in the seat but mainly wood is a lot warmer on the freckle on frosty mornings and nights than alloy.

Have not compleatly ruled out some kind of inbuilt tank but I really need to sea trial her first before I think about that and where it might go.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Yep Kwilla 

If you break those you have bigger things to worry about  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stickle7

Is that aluminium welding or no more gaps out of a gun? if its real welding I will be the first person to come to your welding course. K

----------


## 223nut

> Is that aluminium welding or no more gaps out of a gun? if its real welding I will be the first person to come to your welding course. K


Go back a page or two....

----------


## P38

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Is that "No More Gaps" your laying down there @veitnamcam ?


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Nibblet

Awesome work dude. 
Are those fold up wheels fitted to the back a feasible option for single player dragging across the beach etc?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome work dude. 
> Are those fold up wheels fitted to the back a feasible option for single player dragging across the beach etc?


Yep possibly.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that aluminium welding or no more gaps out of a gun? if its real welding I will be the first person to come to your welding course. K


Yep it is all welded with no "no more gaps" or silicon anywhere......yet

----------


## Tommy

Those fold up wheel arrangements work great, well worth it

----------


## distant stalker

Progress always feels slow when your the one doing the work....
It's looking really good so far and enjoying watching it progress

----------


## veitnamcam

> Progress always feels slow when your the one doing the work....
> It's looking really good so far and enjoying watching it progress


No progress today....I have the mother of all hangovers.

----------


## Pengy

> No progress today....I have the mother of all hangovers.


NZ lager ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> NZ lager ?


Too many different beers in one night.

----------


## Beaker

> No progress today....I have the mother of all hangovers.


And I'm creating one....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> And I'm creating one....


+1

----------


## craigc

Two things cam...

Did you find the rubber duck bills? I have two spare ones that I can sell to you.

Second, I have a Stabi 389. Set up by a pro diver, no seats as you would normally have; just three padded button seats on top of pontoons. One for the driver and one each side of the hull just south of the angle change. Means you have much more deck space. I have a row of pipes just forward of seats to stop fuel tank and dive gear from heading south.

Just a thought...

:-)

----------


## veitnamcam

How much for the duck bills?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

I'll have few for
 sale in a couple of weeks

----------


## Beaker

Duckbill Bailer With Push In Plug| Tenob | Boating Gear | DFSupplies

Duck Bill Self-Draining Plug - Boat New Zealand - FREE FREIGHT!* on orders over $50.

----------


## veitnamcam

One sure way to turn a nice looking job to mud is to use the mud gun so today that's what I did and welded out the hull and transom.....Bloody migs are messy pricks of things that never look nice.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Here are the planks that are going to be seats in roughly these positions.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Legend  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Legend


Steady on it doesn't even float yet!

----------


## stingray

It will float alright ..will it fit two fat barstards nets fish weed mud blood and beer? Oh and will the outboard get up and out?

----------


## veitnamcam

> It will float alright ..will it fit two fat barstards nets fish weed mud blood and beer? Oh and will the outboard get up and out?


Should do all that except maybe the last bit, Pretty sure the 8 will plane me and a net....it should plane fairly slow being wide and flat but only one way to find out, Probably upgrade to a 15-20hp.

----------


## Micky Duck

our 13' fryan will plane with just my fat 115kg arse in it AS LONG AS I get to centre of boat(that's with 6hp merc).....it might be worthwhile fitting seat or having movable one that you can use on your own,a hunk of pvc pipe fits snuggly over outboard throttle which allows me to control boat from forward,this also works better for standing up to peer into water to check depth as you travel along.very tidy job...as to your pontoons turning into bomb if filled with polystyrene...you COULD use bean bag filler which would allow you to blow them out with compressed air if needed.

----------


## mikee

> Should do all that except maybe the last bit, Pretty sure the 8 will plane me and a net....it should plane fairly slow being wide and flat but only one way to find out, Probably upgrade to a 15-20hp.


your 8 struggled to plane with you, me and a large bucket of shellfish if i recall and that was with the special prop you fit especially for me?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> your 8 struggled to plane with you, me and a large bucket of shellfish if i recall and that was with the special prop you fit especially for me?


Yea the 10footer just doesnt have the area on the water with which to support the weight and becomes a displacement hull.....goes almost scary fast with just me and nothing else tho.

----------


## veitnamcam

Id like one of these but could be a while away yet.

Suzuki DF20AS (4stroke) $260 Cash Back | Trade Me

----------


## Rushy

> Id like one of these but could be a while away yet.
> 
> Suzuki DF20AS (4stroke) $260 Cash Back | Trade Me


You could buy a shit load of oars and hire some slaves for that money VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

Trimmed back pontoons and fought and swore and cursed to pull back fucked up pressing angles to cap them off...should of scrapped them and started again but I am trying not to dwell on it remember  :Pissed Off: 

It looks more dingy like now you can see its actual lenght.

----------


## gadgetman

It's looking bloody good VC.

----------


## Dorkus

Agreed

----------


## PerazziSC3

Not much freeboard??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not much freeboard??


No not really but it shouldnt need any to be fair....it will get a high side on top tho as mentioned earlier in the thread.

----------


## oraki

@veitnamcam. How's this boat going. It's been a week. Any wet tests with it yet, or still waiting on motor

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam. How's this boat going. It's been a week. Any wet tests with it yet, or still waiting on motor


I have taken it out of the workshop each morning before work and put it back in each night after knock off and thats it.. I have had to be home every night after work this week so no work done on it at all since Sunday when I did not much because my Dad and Uncle came in for a look and ended up chinwaggin.
Boys first Rugby game for the season tomorrow and the wife is working but I hope to get a couple hours into it tomorrow after the game.
Sunday short of a nucular attack I am going fishing because it has been too long since I had a fish on the end of a rod.

The invoices have been rolling in tho I will have a tally up and post costs so far.

----------


## veitnamcam

Costs so far.
Alloy $431.60 +gst
Alloy $118.00 +
Press hull sheet $88.25+
total $733.53 incl gst

Pontoon pressings $ 230 inc gst
Timber $110 inc
Bungs x 3 $26.97 inc
Total $366.97

Dingy Total so far 366.97+733.53=

$1100.50

That is nearly finished cost....be another hundy or so for material for the high sides or that might just come out of some offcuts :Thumbsup:  plus whatever the signwriter charges for the name if the useless prick ever gets around to coming and doing it. And maybe another hundy for extrusion and rubbing strip around the pontoon/high side join

There is no cost for my time of course of which I am at around 65-70hours into it now(probably knock 10-15 hours off if pressings where done correctly) or welding cost but if you were paying for consumables yourself it would be less than 200bucks

Trailer bits so far

$877.08 and it would be worse than that if @Mathias had not got me a good deal on a few things thanks mate :Thumbsup: 

Thats just parts no material to actually build it with yet so the trailer will likely cost more than the dingy.

----------


## veitnamcam

Made up the keelson and shaped it into the hull and got the bow bit of the floor a bit closer to fitting.


Hopefully get a chance some evenings after work next week to finish the floor then sea trials 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

Looking good VC, Starting to take shape nicely.
I hope you have built in good fish catching abilities

----------


## Friwi

Looks sexy.
So the cavity under the floor, does it stays empty, or does it fill up with water when at rest for stabilisation and empty itself when you get the boat going?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looking good VC, Starting to take shape nicely.
> I hope you have built in good fish catching abilities


Thanks, Me too!




> Looks sexy.
> So the cavity under the floor, does it stays empty, or does it fill up with water when at rest for stabilisation and empty itself when you get the boat going?


Stays empty hopefully,being wide and flat it should be plenty stable as far as dingys go.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Having nearly finished a 3.8m jet boat my consumables for argon,wire and grinding stuff is closer to $1 k,All at trade price

----------


## veitnamcam

> Having nearly finished a 3.8m jet boat my consumables for argon,wire and grinding stuff is closer to $1 k,All at trade price


Bloody hell! I havent even used one F sized argon yet!
You must have a LOT of welding in it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Having nearly finished a 3.8m jet boat my consumables for argon,wire and grinding stuff is closer to $1 k,All at trade price


You got me curious so just goin on BOC and Prolines online prices I have used between a third and a half of a 60dollar packet of filler rod and not even a tenth of a 80 dollar roll of mig wire, cutting disks are $1.10 each and I may have used 4 or 5, most cutting on the shears or the meataxe in the grinder as it is quicker and much cleaner to weld.
Argon fill of an f would be 200 or less I would think.

----------


## longrange308

Shit yeah that's a lot, maybe back purging would smoke the argon,
I use 86? Wire which is 160 a roll but still a roll welds a shit load 

Last jet was 3.6 did 2 hulls and one two finished stage and still had wire and gas leftover 
New one is 3.8 and I'm starting with fresh bottle and roll so will keep tabs on it

----------


## crnkin

Looks good Cam.

Thinking about doing one too, but dunno If its worth the 80 or so hour commitment when I could just work and pay someone who knows what they are doing.

Chris

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks good Cam.
> 
> Thinking about doing one too, but dunno If its worth the 80 or so hour commitment when I could just work and pay someone who knows what they are doing.
> 
> Chris


Yea I guess it depends on how you value your time and if you can get what you want in a brand boat?
Non pontoon would be a lot quicker build but IMO you have to put reserve boyancey somewhere and in a dingy there isint really anywhere else to have it other than humoungous bench seats full of foam.

----------


## veitnamcam

Keelson welded in and floor shaped and drilled/deburedfor plug welds.



Keel line of the hull went a bit rippley with the welding of the keelson...Was always going to happen with it being so flat.
Won't be noticeable once it is all scratched and dinged up from estuary work

----------


## veitnamcam

Floor welded in....went well.
Keelson is higher than required to put a bit of a roll in the top of the floor so no water can pool there. Any water ingress(will be lots of water ingress with my skill for netting weed) should roll off the side onto the channel.



Going with 3 bungs at this stage and can always go to some duck bills at a later stage.

Fitt them and some stiffening to the transom and she's in the water.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Ooohhh. Rhymes with.....hunt

----------


## Pengy

Change the 2 Ns for M`s, and the P for a C, and you have a name that I have been called many times  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

No seat? Do you just sit on the side, if so would that be wierd with just one person?

----------


## veitnamcam

> No seat? Do you just sit on the side, if so would that be wierd with just one person?


Yes seats as per earlier in the thread but not fitted yet.

----------


## crnkin

You still using the BOC ac/dc? Rate it?

----------


## veitnamcam

> You still using the BOC ac/dc? Rate it?


The single phase caddy? yep welded all the pontoons with it.....110-115a AC 5% positive, that is realistic maximum for continuous welding with it with a 2.4 tungsten and a no  cooled torch. I rate it for purge welded ss DC on lighter stuff. ally 3-4mm is really max for a little job 2-3mm max bigger job.
Generally use a 300amp ac/dc 3phase tig with water cooled torch for most work as it is more adjustable/powerful but I didn't want to tie up that machine while I was perking, but for the money they charge the little single phase is a nice welder for sure.

----------


## crnkin

Yeah its so fricken cheap, although they did just put the price up.

The next cheapest 'name brand' seems to be the Cigweld (esab) @ $2100ish.

4mm is probably on the light side for what I'd use the Boc for tho.

Hmmmm i say. Hmmmmm.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah its so fricken cheap, although they did just put the price up.
> 
> The next cheapest 'name brand' seems to be the Cigweld (esab) @ $2100ish.
> 
> 4mm is probably on the light side for what I'd use the Boc for tho.
> 
> Hmmmm i say. Hmmmmm.


All depends what you are doing with it?
Small jobs you will do 6mm easy but the handpeice wont handle 180amp constant and neither will the powersource.
If 4mm is about as thin as you would use I would be looking more in the direction of a mig than a tig unless as I said very small jobs that have to look nice.

----------


## Savage1

What model welder are you using there cam? Is it any good for steel?

----------


## veitnamcam

> What model welder are you using there cam? Is it any good for steel?


The Tig or the Mig? the tig is a boc branded ac/dc.

https://www.boc.co.nz/shop/en/nz/boc...oc185acdc-fc-p 

Its a nice little single phase unit for the money but be aware it wont run 185 amps on stick,it must run more volts and less amps for stick(stick requires more volts for stable arc esp with low hydrogen)

The Mig is a Ewim? it is a pretty flash programmable pulse mig but with the push me pull you handpeice some parameters are not user adjustable and it has a habit of loosing its shit and you have to get the rep in with the laptop to reset parameters which is as gay as a handbag full of rainbows.

The other two we run on steel with no pull handpeice are great.....force arc is incredible.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bungs in,transom wood in,seats in.

----------


## veitnamcam

Maiden voyage a success, I am very happy at this point.
Stable ! shit yes!.....lower minimum planing speed than the 10f Parkercraft by quite a bit and only dropped around 1-2 kph top speed with the 8hp yam.
Also even with the low transom  and allsorts of being a dick/worst boat handling practices I could not get green water over the back into the boat :Thumbsup: Granted it was flat calm but doing the same in the Parker would sink it.



Being so flat it barely makes any wake at all so despite my best efforts to stir up some chop to test it in that will have to wait for some real chop.
My full 100kilos sitting on the aftmost corners with nobody else onboard it wont dip a corner under :Cool: ,certain swamping in the old girl.

----------


## Tommy

Looks like it draws like 3" haha that is awesome!

----------


## Rushy

Really good shit VC.  Hats off to you on the whole project.

----------


## Maca49

> What model welder are you using there cam? Is it any good for steel?


BOC had a special on their little red caddie stick and Tig, I believe $350 plus. Had a guy bring two into work for T&T. They have a 15 amp plug,

----------


## Savage1

> BOC had a special on their little red caddie stick and Tig, I believe $350 plus. Had a guy bring two into work for T&T. They have a 15 amp plug,


$350 for a TIG? Did it accomodate gas or is that run seperate? Sorry I've never had anything to do with TIG. 

That looks epic Cam, looks like you could just lift it onto the back of a ute. You'll start receiving orders soon.

----------


## veitnamcam

> $350 for a TIG? Did it accomodate gas or is that run seperate? Sorry I've never had anything to do with TIG. 
> 
> That looks epic Cam, looks like you could just lift it onto the back of a ute. You'll start receiving orders soon.


Maybe a singlecab flat deck.

----------


## Mathias

When's part 2 VC? The trailer build story  :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Time for the 4.5m big brother

----------


## sako75

> The Tig or the Mig? the tig is a boc branded ac/dc.
> 
> https://www.boc.co.nz/shop/en/nz/boc...oc185acdc-fc-p 
> 
> Its a nice little single phase unit for the money but be aware it wont run 185 amps on stick,it must run more volts and less amps for stick(stick requires more volts for stable arc esp with low hydrogen)
> 
> The Mig is a Ewim? it is a pretty flash programmable pulse mig but with the push me pull you handpeice some parameters are not user adjustable and it has a habit of loosing its shit and you have to get the rep in with the laptop to reset parameters which is as gay as a handbag full of rainbows.
> 
> The other two we run on steel with no pull handpeice are great.....force arc is incredible.


48OCV for 6012 and 6013
70OCV for 7016 and 7018 etc

Pulse MIG come a long way since the days of the WIA CDT
 @Maca49 you are showing your age. Caddy was a model from Esab. They were the bee's knees when they came out

----------


## veitnamcam

> 48OCV for 6012 and 6013
> 70OCV for 7016 and 7018 etc
> 
> Pulse MIG come a long way since the days of the WIA CDT
>  @Maca49 you are showing your age. Caddy was a model from Esab. They were the bee's knees when they came out


Yep.....it's now common slang for a single phase portable stick/tig welder.
We have lots of caddys but none of them actually are. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

I think the 'caddy' is abit like the cresent. If you ask someone to grab the caddy, they know it's the small portable welder that punches well above its weight, no matter what colour or brand


Or as you've just said^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## veitnamcam

> When's part 2 VC? The trailer build story


Be a few weeks away yet.
I was going to build an alloy but for the sake of speed of build I am just going to throw together a steel one as basic as possible and get it arc sprayed.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> 48OCV for 6012 and 6013
> 70OCV for 7016 and 7018 etc
> 
> Pulse MIG come a long way since the days of the WIA CDT
>  @Maca49 you are showing your age. Caddy was a model from Esab. They were the bee's knees when they came out


Ha I learnt to weld on a old Lincoln DC, about the size of a small jet engine!

----------


## veitnamcam

It catches flounder but might need a bit more experience to really get the hang of it.



The 8hp planed me and a 85kilo mate and a wet net ok so she definitely planes more weight with less horsepower.

Still needs 15 plus tho.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Ha I learnt to weld on a old Lincoln DC, about the size of a small jet engine!


And sounded the same,nice whistle to the arc but :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dorkus

200 is more than 15 @vietnamcam

----------


## stingray

> It catches flounder but might need a bit more experience to really get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> The 8hp planed me and a 85kilo mate and a wet net ok so she definitely planes more weight with less horsepower.
> 
> Still needs 15 plus tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Whoooohow!! Break her in gently VC! Well done!

----------


## veitnamcam

> 200 is more than 15 @vietnamcam


She is pretty boyant but dont think she would handel 250 kilos hanging on the transom  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

> She is pretty boyant but dont think she would handel 250 kilos hanging on the transom


You could drive from the front :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could drive from the front


I thought I saw you and the boss off to poach my flounder spot as I drove up to rocky point, turned out it was a yellow pontoon rib....in my favorite spot....,ah well,I could have set in front of them 50m away like every other bugger does but I went and set in a side channel to be polite.

----------


## veitnamcam

A couple of hours into the trailer.



Just tacked up and nothing mounted yet.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

What size I beam are you using there veitnamcam?

----------


## Maca49

> And sounded the same,nice whistle to the arc but


Geeze forgot about that noise, awesome to weld with, we had a dedicated welding Bay in those days, had to get all welding done by that team. Fitters and fitters mates, and then the machine shop and dedicated black smiths shop!

----------


## veitnamcam

> What size I beam are you using there veitnamcam?


It is a channel (75 PFC) not an I beam (UB or UC) so 75 high 40 wide, I went with channel toes out for ease of washdown.

----------


## Mathias

Gunna make your own mudguards VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gunna make your own mudguards VC?


Yep, a mudguard that cannot be stood on is worse than useless so will be grunty enough to hold my 130kilo mate and as low profile as possible as the dingy will have to sit above them,would be way too wide if sat low between them.

----------


## Micky Duck

man that is a sweet wee boat....... it will fair fly along when you chuck a 15hp on her......

----------


## Manuka

That is one great looking punt. Been watching the build from the beginning but haven't been able to comment til yesterday. I'm sure it'll bring many years of happy boating, fishing and general mucking about. Pat yourself on the back. Would love to have half the skills you've got

----------


## veitnamcam

> man that is a sweet wee boat....... it will fair fly along when you chuck a 15hp on her......


Had a test run with a mate and his 15hp yam last weekend. 250kilo payload not counting fuel and motor weight =WOT 38kph, easy cruise at 27-30 kph.

One thing I did not realise when I built this is different manufactures have different leg lenghts in the same leg length eg "Short" yam is 17.1- 17.3 inch.
I built it to have the highest transom that would suit my current 8hp yam at 17.1 inch, it goes well only cavitating at full trim and turning tight, the 15hp is 17.3 but looking over the back the difference the cav plate is under is more like 3/4 inch, no cavitation unless sever turning at full trim.

The fourstroke suzi 20 I was dreaming of is 15 inch so not going to work.
Tohasu 18hp two stroke is 17.1 and a couple hundy cheaper than a 15 yam for 3 more hp so probably where I will end up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is one great looking punt. Been watching the build from the beginning but haven't been able to comment til yesterday. *I'm sure it'll bring many years of happy boating, fishing and general mucking about*. Pat yourself on the back. Would love to have half the skills you've got


Thanks I hope so.

----------


## Micky Duck

that speed is nothing to sneeze at...more than enough to get you out of (or deeper into) the crap.

----------


## veitnamcam

> that speed is nothing to sneeze at...more than enough to get you out of (or deeper into) the crap.


Yep I hear ya. It is only 11 foot long.
By myself in the 10f parker with the 8 I get 32kph which is starting to get a bit dodgey, two up 38kph in the Tinny Punt felt safe as houses.
Im not really after speed just enough grunt to easily plane 2 big lads and gear without going everywhere full throttle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody hell I have been both busy and slack.

Did a little this morning. 

Axle and springs back from being arc sprayed.
 Assembled and tacked in position (may move yet position is just a guess) to have something to work around to make some guards/step.
Once I have guards made I will have a hight to work to for the bunks.



Very happy with the long series 450 kilo springs.....they actually have some travel.

You can get galvanized springs but they are very short and very harsh rising rate and I don't like that personally.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

as  a truck driver by profession may I give you a hint/tip????
move them wheels waaay back on trailer Mate.
2 reasons
#1 it will keep motor off ground when you go over ruts
#2 most importantly....it will slow the trailers rate of turn and make it shit loads easier to back as it wont veer off to side if you lift arse cheek off seat to fart.


try it and you will see what I mean straight away.

----------


## MSL

My guess is he may have intentionally positioned them where they are to make it easy to wheel around by hand

----------


## Micky Duck

wheeling by hand he will faaark his back quick smart with wheels there as the arse will drag if nose is up..... put em towards the back and put a trolley wheel on drawbar.

----------


## veitnamcam

> as  a truck driver by profession may I give you a hint/tip????
> move them wheels waaay back on trailer Mate.
> 2 reasons
> #1 it will keep motor off ground when you go over ruts
> #2 most importantly....it will slow the trailers rate of turn and make it shit loads easier to back as it wont veer off to side if you lift arse cheek off seat to fart.
> 
> 
> try it and you will see what I mean straight away.


Yea the pick is a bit deceptive as the drawbeam is cut off from pick.....they are pretty far back....its quite heavy on the "ball" like that with no coupling/winch/jocky wheel yet.
Pretty experienced backing both very short and long trailers uphill around tight corners :Wink:  this one will be pretty easy to back compared to my tandem that is both very short and very wide.

I need get to get the guards and bunks made to sit the boat and motor on it to finalize axle position, I want good weight on the ball without being a ring tearer to lift on or off.

The drawbeam is very long at the mo (good for high speed backing :Wink:  ) but length is an issue for my garaging so the whole thing will end up as short as possible/practical.

I would like to leave it a bit longer but with two boats and trailers in the garage and another boat and trailer on the lawn I need to economize on space !

----------


## Micky Duck

good shit Mate.....wouldv'e been a crime to not say it...... now a cunning bugga COULD make the draw beam extendable/shrinkable then you could have best of both worlds.

----------


## ROKTOY

> good shit Mate.....wouldv'e been a crime to not say it...... now a cunning bugga COULD make the draw beam extendable/shrinkable then you could have best of both worlds.


Skip to 1m 20s

----------


## Hutch

We've got telescopic draw bar on the yacht trailer. We have to float the boat on and off as it is light weight and a bit fragile. The draw bar is cold galv box section and dragging it in and out scraped the galv off. We are now on our second one. The hinged one on the video is a better way .

----------


## veitnamcam

> one trick with the springs is to put a layer of denso tape between the leaves then wrap the springs in denso tape.worst failure I had on a boat trailer was one of the springs corroded around the clamping bolt and two leaves broke travelling down a gravel road.i washed the trailer everytime it was used in salt water apparently it is a common problem with a lot of use in saltwater.next trailer will have duratorque axles.


Don't get duratorque!
We are constantly replacing rusted out/failed ones with springs!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Skip to 1m 20s


Good idea for beach launching.
Bit elaborate for what I need and it wouldn't fit in shed.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> one trick with the springs is to put a layer of denso tape between the leaves then wrap the springs in denso tape.worst failure I had on a boat trailer was one of the springs corroded around the clamping bolt and two leaves broke travelling down a gravel road.i washed the trailer everytime it was used in salt water apparently it is a common problem with a lot of use in saltwater.next trailer will have duratorque axles.


Dorotorques have about a 10yr life span & then they're stuffed from rust.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Torsion type axles (Durotorque) work well when a trailer is constantly loaded to the operating capacity. They are very rigid when unloaded and its really the tyre working as primary suspension then. They have their purpose though on some applications. Like VC said, single axle trailers work best if on a long series spring. Heaps cheaper too. VC has 450kg for this pontoon and I run 600kg on my trailer for light work and to transport the 4 wheeler. Best not to overspring or you're defeating the purpose.

----------


## veitnamcam

Talk about fuck around eh.....busy life so has taken a while.
Just needs safety chain and number plate etc.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingrid 51

Nice looking trailer. I’m recommending Carboline Chem-Bar 3500 Primer for repainting rather than galvanising boat trailers. My Stabi trailer is 2006 and every few years I ‘sand’ the chem bar back with a green pot scrubber and repaint with two coats of this stuff. It is meant to be topcoated but two coats is fine according to salesman. No rust spots at all on the trailer. Looks mint. Product available from Altex Coatings, Greerton, Tauranga. Costs about $40 per litre. One litre will do two trailers with two coats (5m boat).

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice looking trailer. Im recommending Carboline Chem-Bar 3500 Primer for repainting rather than galvanising boat trailers. My Stabi trailer is 2006 and every few years I sand the chem bar back with a green pot scrubber and repaint with two coats of this stuff. It is meant to be topcoated but two coats is fine according to salesman. No rust spots at all on the trailer. Looks mint. Product available from Altex Coatings, Greerton, Tauranga. Costs about $40 per litre. One litre will do two trailers with two coats (5m boat).


That one has been blasted and arc sprayed.
Technically it's not as good as hot dip but I can have it done just round the road instead of chch and it is quick cheap and easy to get touched up.

I don't do painting. Hate it with a passion.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Looks good VC

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Trailer legal. 
Shuffeled some junk round and now my two car garage has two boats in it!



Just nèed a couple of shackles for the bow safety chain.

The boat build went quite quickly considering I had no plans just an idea but the build lost momentum on the trailer.
Nothing difficult with the trailer just very busy with work and personal life.

Now look forward to getting some use out of it and adding some customization to suit its uses.

Happyness is a full shed. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Add a couple of foils and offer it to Grant Dalton and the Emerates syndicate VC.

----------


## Mathias

" Just need a couple of shackles for the bow safety chain "   I know someone who could have sorted that out during the week aye  :Grin:  Should have said mate

----------

